# Chicken and corn soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 egg whites
1 can creamed corn
4 cups of chicken broth
2 tblsp corn starch
3/4 lb chicken breasts(bone less)
1 tsp soy sauce
3 tblsp water1/4 finley chopped ham

Beat egg whites until moist peaks form and fold in chopped chicken and set aside. Blend 1 cup of cremed corn and 1 cup of chicken broth in a blender and pour into pan with remaining corn and broth. Add soy sauce. Heat slowly and bledn corn starch and water and add to soup and cook stirring until slightly thickened. Add chicken mixture to corn mixture and blend well. Cook on medium heat for 5 mins, but do not boil. Serve with chopped ham on top.


----------

